# Rabbit + eurojet header and exhaust question



## helloterence (May 15, 2010)

Hi, I currently drive a 07 Rabbit (Auto) with an installed Neuspeed intake. I am planning on purchasing both the eurojet headers and cat-back exhaust for my car. In the video below, it states that the car made 161whp/171wtq:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u1ROys7mb3w

I can't seem the find these numbers for a stock rabbit (only 150 hp, not whp) I was wondering if anybody knows and/or could give me a general sense of how much of a difference in hp/whp/wtq I will get with my car + intake + eurojet headers and exhaust. Seeing if it's worth spending a grand on.

Thanks in advanced.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

so, definetely get the header and exhaust.

as a matter of fact, i have a neuspeed p-flow, neuspeed cat back, neuspeed pulley, and eurojet headers with a hugh flow cat.

so.. with that on, th car will sound a lot better, will performed a lot better.

but anyways, why dont you get full eurojet exhaust..? you know, headers, the high flow and Eurojet's cat back.

be sure to ask as many questions as you please.


----------



## nightshift1983 (Sep 4, 2006)

which one will give me more power; the eurojet headers or the revo chip flash?


----------



## VWShocker (Mar 19, 2010)

nightshift1983 said:


> which one will give me more power; the eurojet headers or the revo chip flash?


 Neither.... Buy some NOS at the gas station. Blue bottle, orange cap. Mad power.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

VWShocker said:


> Neither.... Buy some NOS at the gas station. Blue bottle, orange cap. Mad power.


 but remember to pour it into the gas tank with a funnel..!!! 

that adds about 25-3o whp.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

The Eurojet headers are great. The vehicle in the video is my personal vehicle. Unfortunately we were not able to collect stock AND header figures on the same dyno, so that pretty much null/voids any comparison, but I'm sure if the search function worked worth a damn on this site, you'd be able to find some stock dyno's.

The sound is incredible, the power gains are great, and the fit and finish is tremendous. Let me know if you have any other questions. We can get you taken care of with your purchase


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i am putting my headers back tomorrow..!

they are by far the best mod i have ever done to my car.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

thygreyt said:


> i am putting my headers back tomorrow..!
> 
> they are by far the best mod i have ever done to my car.


:thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i might just write it here as well...

headers went in on sunday... man, the car is fun again.

thanks eurojet


----------

